# Crew Scheduling Software



## Mattz (Aug 12, 2010)

I am looking for a good Crew Scheduling software. I have been searching for the right one, but for all the programs out there, theater seems to be the square peg in the round hole. I am TD of a touring house so our schedule goes form basic work calls to assigned duty calls for shows. Is anyone using a program or system they are happy with? I am working through emails and Excel. But I would prefer something more time saving.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 12, 2010)

Check out Call Steward Dispatch Software. At least one IA local reports success with it.


----------



## ABirdie (Dec 6, 2012)

I know this post is tragically old, but I am now in the same position. Really could use good software or even a spreadsheet template to aid in scheduling crews for shows, usually 2-3 a week plus special projects. We are everyone's second job so tracking their availability and responses would be extraordinarily helpful.

Ideas? I'll come back and post if I have any strokes of genius!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you considered using a Google calendar? It is possible to set up separate calendars for each of your team members and consolidate them.


----------



## cpf (Dec 6, 2012)

It's targeted towards the restaurant business, but I came across ScheduleFly while signing up to volunteer for something a while ago. If you can justify the $30/month it's a very slick solution.


----------



## 030366 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've heard several accounts of Google Calendar being implemented successfully in a business situation, though I've never heard yea or nay with regards to theatre. I should think it would work pretty well.


----------



## cmckeeman (Dec 6, 2012)

one of my side jobs uses staffeasy and i haven't had a problem with it. bot sure how much it costs though


----------



## StageDoor23 (Nov 9, 2015)

We use FillShift - www.fillshift.com - it's amazing!


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 12, 2015)

We use ArtsVision - but it may have a load more features than you need. We do EVERYTHING with it - room scheduling, call sheets, crew scheduling, orchestra scheduling, it's our address book, all project information is stored within it (so that when we re-schedule an opera we did five years ago, all the production info is right there), music library info, the lot.


----------



## JJBerman (Nov 12, 2015)

My guess is the OP found what they were looking for but I'll add www.whentowork.com
It has worked for one of my venues fairly well.


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 24, 2016)

So our Union is looking at alternative to Call Steward. Our biggest complaint is how slow it is to fill a call, and no option to auto-fill shifts. Does anyone have any information on something that would work similarly but give us the option to auto-fill calls. It becomes a pain for us to check every few hours to remove declines and add new to the list.


----------



## catstu (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi - I'm from FillShift and we offer a fully automated and intelligent system, including auto fill options. I'd be happy to arrange an online demo for you to show you how it works. Contact me at [email protected] anytime.


----------

